# Goblin mount



## santosy (24. November 2010)

ich log grad ein und was seh ich da leute mit den goblin mount wie haben die das so schnell bekommen und WIE? 

http://img225.images...lololololc.jpg/


----------



## KingNothing22 (24. November 2010)

wappenrock kaufen und wie ein wahnsinniger inis farmen...obwohl es witzis ist, dass man ein mount kaufen kann ohne dass es das volk überhaupt gibt xD


----------



## santosy (24. November 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> wappenrock kaufen und wie ein wahnsinniger inis farmen...obwohl es witzis ist, dass man ein mount kaufen kann ohne dass es das volk überhaupt gibt xD



also wenn ich in einer ini geh bekomm ich kein ruf dann


----------



## Derulu (24. November 2010)

santosy schrieb:


> also wenn ich in einer ini geh bekomm ich kein ruf dann



?? Bilgewasserkartell-Wappenrock (ja so heißt die Fraktion) in OG kaufen, in normale (wegen Bug geht Hero aktuell nicht) Instanz in Nordend oder Azeroth, nicht die Scherbenwelt, gehen und damit Ruf farmen bis zum Abwinken...das selbe geht mit jeder anderen Hauptstadtfraktion im Spiel ganz genauso (Troll, Orcs,Tauren, Blutelfen, Untote)


----------



## Versace83 (24. November 2010)

santosy schrieb:


> also wenn ich in einer ini geh bekomm ich kein ruf dann



bekommst du z.Zt. wohl nur in den classic inis und in den nordend inis, in heros noch nicht... hab ich heute irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## cloudtraveler (24. November 2010)

Wo ist eigentlich deren Mount Händler? Ziehe grad nen Trolldudu hoch und naja Raptoren sind net mein Fall ;D ruf farm ich schon


----------



## Derulu (24. November 2010)

cloudtraveler schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich deren Mount Händler? Ziehe grad nen Trolldudu hoch und naja Raptoren sind net mein Fall ;D ruf farm ich schon



Steht in OG im Goblinviertel, also dort wo Thralls Palast war, die alte Feste Grommash


----------



## cloudtraveler (24. November 2010)

Ah Okay. Danke ^^


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> bekommst du z.Zt. wohl nur in den classic inis und in den nordend inis, in heros noch nicht... hab ich heute irgendwo gelesen.



Ich war eben in Ankahet Hero und habe zuerst gar nichts bekommen, dann gab es plötzlich 1 Ruf und dann normal (33).
Da ich danach allerdings vom Server flog und erstmal nicht mehr reinkam habe ich da noch keine weiterführenden Erkenntnisse.


----------



## Super PePe (24. November 2010)

Nagut da ich schon ehrfürchtig bin ein kleiner Tip. Fragt mal Onkel Google folgendes: "Goblin mount brd" - viel spass in den 2h


----------



## WTM (24. November 2010)

Und was bekommen die Allys im gegenzug?


----------



## santosy (24. November 2010)

WTM schrieb:


> Und was bekommen die Allys im gegenzug?



nichts


----------



## WTM (24. November 2010)

santosy schrieb:


> nichts


Danke...hehehe... Was eigentlich mit dem scopionsmount


----------



## Super PePe (24. November 2010)

WTM schrieb:


> Danke...hehehe... Was eigentlich mit dem scopionsmount



Ist das nicht das Horden-Gildenmount?


----------



## biemi (24. November 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> wappenrock kaufen und wie ein wahnsinniger inis farmen...obwohl es witzis ist, dass man ein mount kaufen kann ohne dass es das volk überhaupt gibt xD



das volk gibts nicht? Aha und welches volk bewohnt dann die goblin slums in og?


----------



## ZarDocKs (24. November 2010)

In 2H wirste Ehrfürchtig da wenn du brt die Beschwörer immer wieder tötest also

6 von 7 töten und dann inner ecke verstecken und warten der 7. sollte dich dann nicht angreifen 6 töten dauert circa 1 min dann 30 sec auf reset warten dann kann man den ue irg was wieder anlabern und von vorne beginnen das circa 160 mal und du bist ehrfürchtig^^


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (24. November 2010)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> In 2H wirste Ehrfürchtig da wenn du brt die Beschwörer immer wieder tötest also
> 
> 6 von 7 töten und dann inner ecke verstecken und warten der 7. sollte dich dann nicht angreifen 6 töten dauert circa 1 min dann 30 sec auf reset warten dann kann man den ue irg was wieder anlabern und von vorne beginnen das circa 160 mal und du bist ehrfürchtig^^



Mal auf deutsch pls.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (24. November 2010)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> In 2H wirste Ehrfürchtig da wenn du brt die Beschwörer immer wieder tötest also
> 
> 6 von 7 töten und dann inner ecke verstecken und warten der 7. sollte dich dann nicht angreifen 6 töten dauert circa 1 min dann 30 sec auf reset warten dann kann man den ue irg was wieder anlabern und von vorne beginnen das circa 160 mal und du bist ehrfürchtig^^



es scheint gerade einen hotfix gegeben zu haben oder ich hab einen bug, bringen keinen ruf mehr


----------



## Wolverrive (24. November 2010)

hat sich erledigt da dies eben gefixt wurde die anderen mobs geben keinen ruf mehr


----------



## MayoAmok (24. November 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> es scheint gerade einen hotfix gegeben zu haben oder ich hab einen bug, bringen keinen ruf mehr



Konsequenterweise wäre dann ein Ruf-Reset auch ganz witzig. Inklusive Aberkennung des Mounts. 

Können sie sich ja neu farmen auf herkömmlichem Wege.


----------



## Nanimo (24. November 2010)

War gerade noch Nexus Hero und der Run hat 2500 Ruf gegeben in gerade mal ca. 20 Min!


----------



## Wolverrive (24. November 2010)

ich dacht die hero runs bringen keinen ruf


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2010)

Doch bringen sie. Hab für meinen Twink Storwind so auf ehrfürchtig gemacht heute.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (25. November 2010)

Mh haben die trikes noch kein Sound?? Irgendwie fehlt das Fahrgeräusch


----------

